# Comunciacion PIC y GSM Cel Sony Ericsson



## aerodesliza (Ago 6, 2007)

Me he cansado de buscar en toda la web y en este forum un esquematico de un circuito de la conexion entre un pic y un cel ya que como tengo entendido los voltajes manejados por el cel son de aprox. 3.6v  y el pic maneja solo 0 y 5v, alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacerlo con transistores o algun encapsulado k lo haga?


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 7, 2007)

Logre hacer la primera parte la cual es el envio de dato del cel al pic de de 3.6v a 5v utilize dos transistores NPN y PNP para poder referenciar la carga a tierra pero aun me falta como hacer(sin utilizar una fuente de 3.6v ni divisiond e tension) tener los 3.6v k el cel necesita, cualquier sugerencia es bien bienvenida.


----------



## Elessar2006 (Ago 12, 2007)

hola, pues viendo los planos de conexión directa PC--->CEL se puede tomar la idea, el max232 convierte de TTL a RS232 y viceversa, si fueramos a comunicar el MAX con un PIC lo colocariamos en las salidas TTL normalcitas (T1 IN, R1OUT),  pero lo que se quiere es concectar un PIC, si se toma dicho plano y se conecta de forma similar pero en ves de utilzar el MAX 232 se usará un PIC todo saldria de maravilla,TTL alcanza a reconocer 3.6v como un UNO (1) logico asi que se puede dejar la conexion de TX del CEL directa al RC del PIC, pero TX del PIC vota 5v, asi que siguiendo el planolomas logico es colocar una resistencia y un zener de 3.6v para limitar dicho voltage, mejor dicho ak les dejo la imagen modificada de un compañero de este foro (Pedro Pan).

Esto no lo he provado., es solo una idea y mucha teoria, deberia servir, talvez lo prueve algun dia que este desocupadito.


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 12, 2007)

Quisieira saber si el cel que uso en el esquematico posteado su cable de dato es USB o Serial (RS232) ya que quiero saber si aunque mi cel use un cable USB para la comunic con la PC tambien podra comunicarse via Serial por el pic.

Otra pregunta veo en el esquematico que usa un PIC USB, entonces no c si lo uso por lo antes mencionado k sera k la comunic con el cel es USB o solo por k le gusta usar ese PIC

Saludos


----------



## Elessar2006 (Ago 23, 2007)

no importa por donde se conecte normalmente el CEL al PC, pero la conecion por FBUS al PIC lo realizará serial puesto que utiliza la usart, es probable que se pueda hacer una conexión por FBUS al PIC y de este al USB con el 18F2550, pero desconosco el codigo y ademas tendria que hacer un swoftware que reconosca los comandos enviados desde el PIC, la ventaja del SERIAL es que ya existe dentro del Sistema Operativo (ya sea Windows o Linux) el software para reconocer y enviar los comandos, como el Hyperterminal y similares.


----------



## alepic (Ago 26, 2007)

Elessar2006 estas mesclando las cosas el titulo del hilo dice cel Sony Ericsson y no nokia.

Aerodesliza en el foro  de microcontroladores esta el hilo "Celular GSM con PIC o PC" que se esta trabajando con sony ericsson y tien dos circuitos para conectar el cel al pic o la PC.

alepic


----------



## cristiancrm (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola chicos, como les va? Una pregunta, como envian desde el pic las tramas hacia el nokia 1100 ? ya tengo el conversor rs232 a ttl y funciona bien, pero desconozco el envio de datos desde el pic. Podrian ayudarme? gracias y saludos.


----------



## mostro (Dic 10, 2009)

hola compañeros una pregunta el k310 sony ericsson el w200 y el w300 sony ericsson se pueden conectar mediante MAX 232 directamente al PC para comunicacion por comandos AT o aun microcontrolador sin necesidad de conexion usb aunque la usen .
Gracias


----------

